# Any dinner suggestions at Disneyworld?



## TravelinGuy (Oct 20, 2011)

Our waitlist for a two-bed at Disney Beach Club Villas (Dec. 21-24) just came through!  Woohoo!   :whoopie: 

Now we're trying to decide on a couple good places/times to make some dinner reservations.

Any suggestions?  


(We're three adults, one teen-ager; no rental car.)


----------



## chriskre (Oct 20, 2011)

Just got back today from Disney.  Some easy ressies to get are:

The poly luau.  The food was actually pretty decent for a dinner show.  The ribs fall off the bones and they do all the food with pineapple/polynesian sauces.  The fire dancers were awesome too.   

Also highly suggest trying Sanaa if you haven't been yet at Kidani.  You get a great savannah view of the animals.  We saw 6 zebras and 3 of some kind of storks outside the windows while we had lunch.  And the food is very exotic too.  Lots of curries and tropical sauces with cilantros, mangoes and chilis. 
They do a culinary tour around 3pm most days and they'll let you sample some of the breads with some of those exotic sauces to tempt you to stay for dinner.  It's free so worth doing if you find yourself wandering to see the Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## TSPam (Oct 20, 2011)

the wave at the Contemporary is a great restaurant that is easier than others to get.
The Grande floridian cafe is also good and not crazy busy

Christmas week is busy so you might need to take what you can get. Check out the restaurant menus and reviews at allears.net


----------



## Janann (Oct 20, 2011)

*Take what you can get!*

As mentioned by TSPam, definitely go to www.allears.net to see the menus and restaurant reviews.  The window for Advance Reservations during your trip dates opened back in mid-June, so your meal times and choices will probably be limited.  Remember too that if you are at your resort, you can only get to another resort on the Disney bus by switching buses once.  Its a hassle to go to another resort just for a meal.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 20, 2011)

Ohana if you can get.  Bedlam kitsch with endless meats on skewers, what's not to like?

Jiko for a great, creative adult meal.  Saana if you have kids in tow.

Whispering Canyon for family fun and yukking it up.  We like the breakfast skillet.

Hoop de Doo Revue for foot-stompin', knee-slappin', corn-pone hilarity.

H


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

Our favorite restaurant is Brown Derby at Hollywood Studios. We have never had trouble getting in. 

One of the things to make it easier to do the restaurants at other resorts is to plan those meals for the same days as the near-by park. 

So Wave (I think that it is one of the most underrated restaurants at WDW - people just do not seem to have discovered it) at Contemporary and Citrico's at the Grand Floridian and Kona at the Poly work great for Magic Kingdom days. (All of those are among my favorites).

The Beach Club location can't be beat for access to great places to eat. We love to watch Illuminations from the Rose and Crown.

And one warning DO NOT GO TO THE JAPANESE RESTAURANTS when it is crowded. They miss their estimated seating times by hours when it is crowded.

Have a GREAT TIME!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

And Morocco is fun with a G rated belly dancer and great food. Even the fast food place there has some tasty tagines.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 20, 2011)

[Duplicate post deleted]


----------



## dwojo (Oct 21, 2011)

If you go to Downtown Disney try the Rainforest Cafe or Bongos.


----------



## Skittles1 (Oct 21, 2011)

My family loved Biergarten in Germany at Epcot.  The food is really good, and there is a band that plays.  It is a really fun atmosphere!  And they have enormous beers there!  You gotta love that!  From what I've read, it is one of the easier places to get a reservation.

Staying at Beach Club, you have so many great options within walking distance.  Cape May Cafe has a character breakfast that is very good, and a clambake at night.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 21, 2011)

My favorites are the California Grill(Contemporary), Artist Pointe(Wildnerness Lodge) and Jiko's(Animal Kingdom Lodge). 

We'll be trying Saana and Todd English's Bluezoo on our trip in 2 weeks.


Over at Downtown Disney, Wolfgang Puck's Express is the best kept secret in all of WDW in our opinion. We also enjoy Raglan Road.

Tangerine Cafe in Epcot is also a favorite. 

I remember Brian Noble and I checking out the online ADR reservation system for the holidays a few years ago. It's pretty easy finding ADR's for the high end places for dinner. Even pulled up a late Cali Grill for 4 for NYE!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 21, 2011)

Just an FYI,
Disney is now going to start charging $10 per person for each reservation that is a no-show starting October 26th.   You'll have to cancel 24 hours in advance if you are not going.  Hopefully with this new system it will free up some of those coveted prime dinner ressies.


----------



## chunkygal (Oct 21, 2011)

just a hop skip and a jump across the bridge is our all time favorite, the Flying Fish at BWV. We tried Cat Cora's (where spoodles used to be) and it was good, but prefer the FF.Great ambience.

We used to like the California Grill, but since the Disney Dining Plan they seem to have relaxed the dress code and it is a different crowd. Last time during our romantic date night, the people next to us let their kids run around in diapers and tee shirts under our table. We won't be going back at those prices.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 21, 2011)

Loved
 T-Rex in Downtown Disney


----------



## cindi (Oct 22, 2011)

lprstn said:


> Loved
> T-Rex in Downtown Disney



Glad to hear it.

We are eating there for the first time next weekend with our 4 year old grandson.  

If we can get him to eat instead of looking around.


----------



## cindi (Oct 22, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Just an FYI,
> Disney is now going to start charging $10 per person for each reservation that is a no-show starting October 26th.   You'll have to cancel 24 hours in advance if you are not going.  Hopefully with this new system it will free up some of those coveted prime dinner ressies.



I am glad to hear that.  Often it seems people book multiple reservations and then just don't show up.

But how are they going to enforce that? I have a weeks dining reservations booked for Jan and I sure didn't have to leave a credit card reference.


----------



## thebreards (Oct 22, 2011)

We love the Garden Grill in Epcot for some good home cooked type foods.  The Steak Restraunt at Coronado is good too and usuallly easy to get into.  Definately try Beaches and Cream one day at your resort!

I am just curious....did you reserve through DVC or exchange with RCI?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 22, 2011)

> Just an FYI,
> Disney is now going to start charging $10 per person for each reservation that is a no-show starting October 26th. You'll have to cancel 24 hours in advance if you are not going. Hopefully with this new system it will free up some of those coveted prime dinner ressies.



Thanks for that info.  I am also glad. 

I suppose they can charge the card registered at your resort, if you are on Disney property, but otherwise, how would they charge someone just willy-nilly forgetting about a reservation, staying at a nearby resort?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 22, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Thanks for that info.  I am also glad.
> 
> I suppose they can charge the card registered at your resort, if you are on Disney property, but otherwise, how would they charge someone just willy-nilly forgetting about a reservation, staying at a nearby resort?



When you make the ADR they will now take a credit card number at the time of the reservation.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 22, 2011)

lprstn said:


> Loved
> T-Rex in Downtown Disney


It's basically a Dinosaur version of Rainforest Cafe, so overpriced mediocre food (kind of like Disney) but with a really cool theme.  Our kids loved it.  I always think about how we could have had a NICE meal for the money we spent there (or at Rainforest Cafe).



chriskre said:


> Disney is now going to start charging $10 per person for each reservation that is a no-show starting October 26th. You'll have to cancel 24 hours in advance if you are not going. Hopefully with this new system it will free up some of those coveted prime dinner ressies.





cindi said:


> I am glad to hear that. Often it seems people book multiple reservations and then just don't show up.
> But how are they going to enforce that? I have a weeks dining reservations booked for Jan and I sure didn't have to leave a credit card reference.





rickandcindy23 said:


> I suppose they can charge the card registered at your resort, if you are on Disney property, but otherwise, how would they charge someone just willy-nilly forgetting about a reservation, staying at a nearby resort?


I think it's only for NEW reservations made (at specific restaurants) since they changed the policy. They'll ask for a credit card when you make the reservation, to guarantee it.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Oct 22, 2011)

My children are young adults and we love California Grill (signature dining) and Saana. We also like Ohana and Whispering Woods Cafe.

Our our next visit I would like to try Flying Fish, I have only heard good reviews about this restaurant.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 22, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> ... I think it's only for NEW reservations made (at specific restaurants) since they changed the policy. They'll ask for a credit card when you make the reservation, to guarantee it.



I think so, too.  Here's a pretty good post from the disboards that lists the pre-pay and credit card guarantee restaurants.


----------



## TravelinGuy (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone, for the great advice and dining suggestions!



thebreards said:


> I am just curious....did you reserve through DVC or exchange with RCI?



We reserved it through a DVC member here on tugbbs actually.  We put in our original reservation on Sep-1 for two nights at Saratoga and one night at BWV; and then we added ourselves to the waitlist for the same three nights at either BWV or BCV.  Just four days ago, the waitlist for BCV came through.  We're pretty excited, since we've never stayed right on the Disney grounds before.


----------



## got4boys (Oct 24, 2011)

TravelinGuy said:


> Thanks everyone, for the great advice and dining suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> We reserved it through a DVC member here on tugbbs actually.  We put in our original reservation on Sep-1 for two nights at Saratoga and one night at BWV; and then we added ourselves to the waitlist for the same three nights at either BWV or BCV.  Just four days ago, the waitlist for BCV came through.  We're pretty excited, since we've never stayed right on the Disney grounds before.



You may want to think about adding the Disney Dining Plan onto your reservation, especially if you are going peak season. The meals are more expensive during that time. Since you are going through a DVC member, that would have to be prepaid 48 hours to arrival. 

You would just have to plan on whether you will be doing sit down during that time or quick service.


----------



## TravelinGuy (Oct 24, 2011)

got4boys said:


> You may want to think about adding the Disney Dining Plan onto your reservation, especially if you are going peak season. The meals are more expensive during that time. Since you are going through a DVC member, that would have to be prepaid 48 hours to arrival.
> You would just have to plan on whether you will be doing sit down during that time or quick service.



Thanks for bringing that up.  We've thought about using Disney Dining.  The restaurants we're leaning towards are Wave, Le Cellier, Sanaa, Coral Reef, and Chef's de France, for combinations of lunch and dinner.  We're not much breakfast eaters.

We'll probably spend most of our time in EPCOT, and also were thinking it might be nice to have later lunches and dinners (e.g. 1-2pm and 8-9pm).  I haven't even begun to see what's available as far as reservations go.  Can reservations be made before we decide on the Disney Dining plan?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 25, 2011)

luvsvacation22 said:


> My children are young adults and we love California Grill (signature dining) and Saana. We also like Ohana and Whispering Woods Cafe.
> 
> Our our next visit I would like to try Flying Fish, I have only heard good reviews about this restaurant.



We loved Flying Fish after we ate there on one of our MLK weekend trips. 

Then we ate there Sunday before Thanksgiving, which is during Free Dining!  what a difference. 

I've also done the Cali Grill and Artist Pointe during those timeframes also, but didn't notice the huge drop off in food quality/service that I did at Flying Fish.


----------



## thebreards (Oct 25, 2011)

TravelinGuy said:


> Thanks for bringing that up.  We've thought about using Disney Dining.  The restaurants we're leaning towards are Wave, Le Cellier, Sanaa, Coral Reef, and Chef's de France, for combinations of lunch and dinner.  We're not much breakfast eaters.
> 
> We'll probably spend most of our time in EPCOT, and also were thinking it might be nice to have later lunches and dinners (e.g. 1-2pm and 8-9pm).  I haven't even begun to see what's available as far as reservations go.  Can reservations be made before we decide on the Disney Dining plan?



You absolutely can and should make reservations before your decide on the dining plan.  We always book something for every night and if we decide against the dining plan go back and cancel as soon as we make the decision.  Places like Le Cellier are HARD to get and ressies are probably already gone.  I have always wanted to try Coral Reef but we have toddlers and I don't want to subject the other patrons to that so we are waiting until they are a little older.

We aren't big breakfast eaters either and got the the plan with 1 quick meal and 1 sit down a day.  You can almost always find something for breakfast that qualifies as your snack if you do get hungry.  Our favorite is the bakery on Main Street in Magic Kingdom.....they have ENORMOUS cinnamon rolls.


----------



## spencersmama (Dec 5, 2011)

I live in FL and go to Disney a lot.  My family are not breakfast eaters, either.  What I typically do is eat something small in the hotel for breakfast that I brought.  (Muffin, granola bar, etc.)  I make reservations for a late lunch, typically around 1:30 - 2 for a large sit-down meal.  Lunch is generally much cheaper than dinner at all the sit-down places.  The prices don't change at the fast food restaurants.  A large lunch holds us over for most of the day.  We may get a small fast food dinner or snack on items from vendors later in the evening.

Also, you didn't say if you had kids and how old they are.  When mine were little, I would reserve character buffets.  It is a nice respite from the crowds.  We sat, enjoyed the characters, free refills on our soda, and A/C in the summer.  Kids under 3 are free at buffets.  Once my kids turned 9, I stopped going to buffets as much.  I couldn't justify spending close to $40 for one meal for a 9 year old.  They are teens now and really enjoy trying different types of food we can't always get at home, so we do something different each time.  

My favorite character buffet is Crystal Palace (Pooh characters) in Magic Kingdom and the Biergarten in Epcot.  The Biergarten isn't as expensive as some of the other buffets since there aren't characters.  I also like Raglan Road in Downtown Disney.  The bar and colored glass windows are from old pubs in Ireland.  They have Irish dancers most nights.  The food is a modern take on traditional Irish and I absolutely love the oat bread with a sweet guiness dipping sauce.  

I think you mentioned the french restaurant in Epcot- I don't care for the food on the pre-fix menu, but I love the cheese platter and the creme fraise flatbread with sauteed onions and pancetta.  The bakery in the back of France also serves a variety of desserts and some pretty inexpensive ham and cheese sandwiches on croissants.   (I think it was $2.50.  My eyes about popped out of my head, it was so cheap for Disney!)  Of course, if you get the dining plan, price won't matter.  I haven't looked at the price lately, but it was well worth it in the past.


----------



## spencersmama (Dec 5, 2011)

BTW, I have never gone to Le Cellier.  There are never any reservations available when I go.  I have been to the Norway restaurant for both breakfast and lunch.  I would not recommend it unless you have a daughter who is princess crazy.  The food is bad and over priced, but you see all the princesses.  A picture is included in the fee.


----------



## magiroux (Dec 6, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> We loved Flying Fish after we ate there on one of our MLK weekend trips.
> 
> *Then we ate there Sunday before Thanksgiving, which is during Free Dining!  what a difference.
> *
> I've also done the Cali Grill and Artist Pointe during those timeframes also, but didn't notice the huge drop off in food quality/service that I did at Flying Fish.



I'm with you on this one. Flying Fish used to be our favorite. Their Steak was the best we ever had (and we are huge steak snobs). It has been steadily going down hill for a few years now and our last visit was the last straw. The service is great, the food is mediocre. Too expensive for mediocre food. 

Wolfgang Puck Express, Fultons, and a short walk from DTD bus station to the Hilton's Bennihannas  (SP?) are our favorites now.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 6, 2011)

magiroux said:


> I'm with you on this one. Flying Fish used to be our favorite. Their Steak was the best we ever had (and we are huge steak snobs). It has been steadily going down hill for a few years now and our last visit was the last straw. The service is great, the food is mediocre. Too expensive for mediocre food.
> 
> Wolfgang Puck Express, Fultons, and a short walk from DTD bus station to the Hilton's Bennihannas  (SP?) are our favorites now.





Wolfgang Puck Express is probably the best QS place in WDW. 

Ate at Todd English's Bluezoo at the Dolphin this trip. OMG! We did the tasting menu, expensive but you get every dollars worth.


----------



## DVB42 (Dec 6, 2011)

For a BIG splurge try Victoria and Albert's at the Grand Floridian. You need to pull a bank job to pay for it but it is very nice. We have been there twice and enjoyed it immensely both times. It take about three hours for the dinner. It is up scale but worth it for a very special evening.


----------



## Purseval (Dec 6, 2011)

Look through your list of restaurants and see which ones are on the Disney Dining Plan, then go to the ones that aren't.  IMO DDP has ruined more restaurants than any other idea they have come up with.  They don't have to worry about quality because they are paid for in advance.  The non-DDPs have to deliver or suffer the consequences.


----------

